# A New Review Of Research On E-cigarettes Verifies Their Beneficial Risk Profile Compared To Tobacco



## Stroodlepuff (31/7/14)

A new paper published today in Addiction concludes that e-cigarettes are significantly less harmful compared to conventional cigarettes and it would be beneficial for smokers to switch rather than continue smoking. The authors suggest healthcare professionals to advice smokers unable or unwilling to quit through other methods to switch to e-cigarette use as an alternative to smoking.

A new review of research on e-cigarettes verifies their beneficial risk profile compared to tobacco cigarettes

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RATZ (1/8/14)

Fantastic find.
Pity the actual study is locked behind a paywall. Maybe @Alex google-fu will scare it up  will try to do some digging myself over the weekend.


----------

